# sich auf den Weg zu neuen Ufern machen



## CarlitosMS

Hola a todos

Me gustaría saber la traducción de esta expresión metafórica, ya que "nuevas orillas" suena muy raro en español.

Contexto:
Die Schriftsteller, die sich da auf den Weg zu neuen Ufern machten, wollen keine westlichen Verhältnisse; sondern sie schauen, so wie viele andere im Lande, hoffnungsvoll nach Osten.
(Die Zeit, 04.12.1987) Etwas kommt in Fluß

LG
Carlos M.S.


----------



## anahiseri

¿prefieres
en busca de nuevos horizontes?


----------



## Tonerl

_*sich auf den Weg zu neuen Ufern machen/neue Wege gehen*_
abrir nuevos caminos

_*neue horizonte erschließen*_
abrir nuevos horizontes


----------



## CarlitosMS

Entonces, ¿"das Ufer" también puede significar "el horizonte" en este contexto?


----------



## anahiseri

Ufer no significa horizontes, pero como metáfora creo que puede valer


----------



## CarlitosMS

anahiseri said:


> Ufer no significa horizontes, pero como metáfora creo que puede valer



¿Qué significa la metáfora "neue Ufer"? Tengo Síndrome de Asperger y me lo tomo todo al pie de la letra.


----------



## anahiseri

se refiere a encontrar otra forma de vida, otra cultura, etc.


----------



## Tonerl

_*zu neuen Ufern aufbrechen*_
etwas Neues beginnen
neue Ziele anstreben


----------



## anahiseri

o sea, algo así como
ponerse nuevos objetivos, comenzar cosas nuevas, . . . .(copyright Tonerl)
dar un giro a tu vida. . .


----------



## ayuda?

*Re:* die... *sich da auf den Weg zu neuen Ufern machten*
Unos intentos y tratando de ceñirme lo mas estrechamente posible a la expresión metafórica «*nuevas orillas*»

*You diriá algo como:*
...tantear las aguas en camino de nuevas orillas/*costas* [Aunque para mí “nuevas orillas” no tiene nada de malo?]

...probar aguas nuevas para alcanzar las nuevas orillas/costas
...tratar las aguas navegando hacia nuevas costas
...aventurarse en* aguas desconocidas*.


----------

